# Infra red light in Attic



## Passport1 (23 Jan 2011)

Hi
After the cold weather in December has been suggested to put a infra red  light in the attic

Does this infra red lamp/light slot into ordinary light bulb fitting

Does it need to be placed directly over water tank or can it just be anywhere in attic so that it just generating heat in attic

Thanks


----------



## Jetblue (24 Jan 2011)

Use a good ceramic lampholder with an infra red lamp. Not a big fan of IR lamps myself, would prefer a frostwatch fan heater with a built in frost thermostat, but if you do install one the positioning is important, unless you have a tiny attic.


----------



## roker (24 Jan 2011)

You are not going to get much wattage through a lamp holder. it will be like a drop in the ocean


----------



## bertie1 (28 Jan 2011)

*Attic*

Put in a dimplex cold watch heater , ther eis a frost thermostat built in which only brings it on when it gets cold


----------

